# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Classic Baby Boomer Toys and TV

## HawkTheSlayer

I have to admit many of these I've never seen. That trick shot shooter would have been right up my alley. I think we were too poor to afford all the remote control stuff.

----------

Canadianeye (05-01-2016),Old Ridge Runner (05-01-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

I remember wanting this like nobodies business.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2016),Daily Bread (05-01-2016),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016),NuYawka (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I had two of these Colts. I had 3 newspaper routes in NYC and if I recall correctly they cost me two weeks of delivering to get them . These things were beautiful . Wouldn't let anyone touch them .

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2016)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I had two of these Colts. I had 3 newspaper routes in NYC and if I recall correctly they cost me two weeks of delivering to get them . These things were beautiful . Wouldn't let anyone touch them .


Did you get the caps that you stick on the back of the bullet?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2016),Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Vroooom! Vroooom! X-15
This was one of the best toys I ever had. It turned on a dime. Left black tire marks, too. My mom had a spotless Snow White concrete carport and driveway(still like that today60 years later) and I was not allowed to make marks. Needless to say , I got my but whipped repeatedly. It was worth it. Lol
i don't remember what happened to it but I know she was glad to see it go and wished Santa had never delivered it.

----------

Canadianeye (05-01-2016),Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

I had tons of cap guns.  I had Lincoln Logs and Tinker Toys.  I had about 200 little green army men.  I shudder to think of what would happen to me today if I wanted cap guns and green army men.  Some therapist would have cut my tits off long ago and disappointed who knows how many men!

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

2cent (05-03-2016),Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

These came in the little bags of Fritos. Who remembers this?

----------


## Kodiak

My dad worked as a machinist for Mattel in the late 50's/early 60's where I grew up in SoCal.  Every once in a while he would bring home a cool prototype toy that never made it to market.   Being a kid, I destroyed them.  I wanted a Mattel Vroomm bike, but even though he worked there, he said they were too expensive.  I did have a Mattel Vacuform that I had a blast with.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I had tons of cap guns.  I had Lincoln Logs and Tinker Toys.  I had about 200 little green army men.  I shudder to think of what would happen to me today if I wanted cap guns and green army men.  Some therapist would have cut my tits off long ago and disappointed who knows how many men!


Lol!!
i was thinking along those same lines when @Daily Bread posted his colt picture. I can just see him delivering papers and pointing that thing(no orange cap in those days) at a homeowner or worse yet the police. 

Tinker toys were awesome. I spent many hours using my imagination. Had a microscope and a large chemistry set too.

----------

Canadianeye (05-02-2016),Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Thanks for posting the pic of the operation game. I still love to try my surgery skills with the little ones. I found a pic and an ad on Amazon where they were offering an original 1965 operation game for $485.

edit: wouldn't let me copy it properly.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I think I owned all of those items Trinnity posted except the dolls. 
Barrel of monkeys.... Lol. 
That toy with the magnetic wheel was a big hit with me. Spent hours watching that thing go back and forth. I never was a big yo-yo or slinky fan. 
I did like the Slip and Slide!!!!
Perfect way for a kid to beat the heat and humidity here.

----------


## NuYawka

> I remember wanting this like nobodies business.


Lol, me too!

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Did you get the caps that you stick on the back of the bullet?


I don't remember if those had stick on Caps available yet ORR . I do remember the cap rolls  . These guns and bullets , to me anyway, sure we're heavy and felt like they could have been real . I also remember , but never had, the
Chuck Connors Riflemen Rifle

This gun was cool too

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lol, me too!


Me and one of my brothers had one. He used to get super mad when he lost.

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't remember if those had stick on Caps available yet ORR . I do remember the cap rolls  . These guns and bullets , to me anyway, sure we're heavy and felt like they could have been real . I also remember , but never had, the
> Chuck Connors Riflemen Rifle
> 
> This gun was cool too


You have no idea how bad I wish I owned one today.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Lol!!
> i was thinking along those same lines when @Daily Bread posted his colt picture. I can just see him delivering papers and pointing that thing(no orange cap in those days) at a homeowner or worse yet the police. 
> 
> Tinker toys were awesome. I spent many hours using my imagination. Had a microscope and a large chemistry set too.


Just shows you how things have changed . The cops on the beat in those days never were bothered by toy guns . There was no such thing as a kid having a real one . I can't ever remember having a confrontation with a cop ,other than the time I nailed one on the back of the head with an ice ball  . That cop was after me for years for that one .

----------



----------


## Katzndogz

> Lol!!
> i was thinking along those same lines when @Daily Bread posted his colt picture. I can just see him delivering papers and pointing that thing(no orange cap in those days) at a homeowner or worse yet the police. 
> 
> Tinker toys were awesome. I spent many hours using my imagination. Had a microscope and a large chemistry set too.


I always wanted a microscope and never got one.  I did have a chemistry set.  I added a few more chemicals I found and blew up the kitchen.  Red goo was everywhere.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I think I owned all of those items Trinnity posted except the dolls. 
> Barrel of monkeys.... Lol. 
> That toy with the magnetic wheel was a big hit with me. Spent hours watching that thing go back and forth. I never was a big yo-yo or slinky fan. 
> I did like the Slip and Slide!!!!
> Perfect way for a kid to beat the heat and humidity here.



You have the honor to be acquainted to the U.S.Duncan top champion until some bastard from California beat me on TV in Central Park . I was signing autographs for that one .

----------

2cent (05-03-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

*Toys from the 1960s-1970s That Would Never Pass Modern Safety Tests  or Are Just Too Lame for Todays Kids*With Christmas just around the corner and millions of kids eagerly waiting to open presents, I thought it was a good time to look back at a few toys of the past. Considering the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) didnt exist before 1972, late Baby Boomers got away with playing with a lot of toys in the 1960s-early 1970s that would never pass muster today. Some of these were toys I blogged about when I was waxing nostalgic for the Sears Wish Book of my youth. Kids who have been playing computer games since they were in diapers and have all sorts of other high-tech toys at their disposal would likely turn up their noses at a few beloved toys of yesteryear.
*Bicycles*
Without a doubt, the most dangerous toy of the 1960s-1970s was not a toy at all, but a bicycle. And biking continues to be a dangerous activity, but at least far more kids are wearing helmets now. Still, according to the CPSC, there were 276,425 children 18 and younger treated for bicycle-related injuries at U.S. hospital emergency rooms in 2012. I cannot remember anyone wearing a bike helmet when I was a kid and somehow my friends and I all escaped with minor injuries. Its not that we were more resilient or had harder skulls  it is that there werent any injury surveillance systems in place monitoring these injuries. Deadly biking accidents werent publicized and if there were any prevention organizations, they certainly werent as active as they are today.
My friend Myra once fell off her bike and suffered some very bad scrapes on both knees and an elbow. And I had an incident with younger boys in the neighborhood chasing me on their bikes and trying to knock me off mine. I was wearing flip-flops (I know, really brilliant), and when one of them grazed my bike, I naturally put my feet down and scraped the skin off all of my toes.
I always loved biking and still do, but I will not ride without a helmet. Damn, I still bemoan the fact that my parents wouldnt buy me that cool Schwinn Sting-Ray with a glittery metallic banana seat and handlebar streamers.
*Dexterity Toys*


 were discontinued when reports came out about kids incurring injuries while playing with them. The balls were fairly heavy and could move rather fast, sometimes leading to the acrylic shattering or hitting kids in the face. While there were far more dangerous toys, the concept of these is pretty lame and I dont think todays techno savvy, iPhone-toting kids would give them much thought.
The Footsie toy, while relatively benign, certainly must have led to some falls on the playground, which back in my day was blacktop or cement. One version of this toy had a red bell-shaped object (that jingled inside) tied to a 2-foot plastic cord with a large yellow plastic ring on one end. With the Footsie ring on your ankle, you jumped over the cord and ball as it swung around. This activity could potentially cause you or nearby kids to trip and fall down. Popular in the late 1960s and early 1970s, I remember having several of these toys in the third or fourth grade. On a positive note, at least this toy encouraged physical activity, but I think todays kids would say, meh!
This toy really doesnt fit into the unsafe or lame category, but I had to include it because it was briefly one of my favorites. The 

 in Michigan revived this toy in 2010 and they are available online. I wonder if todays kids really enjoy this as much as we did  perhaps late Baby Boomers are the primary customers.
*Molding Toys*
The concept of the Thingmaker was first introduced in 1963, as an extension of Mattels Vac-U-Maker line. 

, but neither of these was as cool as the original Thingmaker. I cannot believe that I played with this toy totally unsupervised starting at the age of 10!
There have been several revivals of the Thingmaker  the first in 1978 was called the Thingmaker II and employed safer technology. This toy used a totally different type of goop and plastic molds, into which the heated Plastigoop was poured. The reformulated Plastigoop did not work well, the bugs and insects were shoddy, and the process was painfully slow, so it went kaput fairly quickly. In 1992, ToyMax reintroduced the Thingmaker with much stricter safety regulations. This new version of the Creepy Crawlers set once again used metal molds and a goop that was similar to the original. ToyMax went out of business around 2002, and yet another company, Jakks Pacific started producing a similar toy starting in 2006.
The Vac-u-Form, also called Vac-u-Former, was a toy manufactured by Mattel in the 1960s. Using an industrial process called vacuum forming, a rectangular piece of plastic was clamped in a holder and heated over a metal plate. After the plastic softened, the holder was moved to the other side, over a mold of the object to be formed. Pressing a handle on the side of the unit created a vacuum, which caused the plastic to be sucked down over the mold and form a shape. When the plastic cooled it solidified, creating a little model of the item, such as a car, boat, or tiny log cabin. There is no way this toy would pass muster today because the surfaces were very hot and children could easily burn themselves.
*Outdoor Toys*
In 1961, Wham-O introduced the original Slip N Slide®, which quickly became a popular summer favorite among kids around the world. The toy was a long sheet of thin plastic with a lengthwise heat-sealed tubular fold running down one side. The tube could be attached to any ordinary garden hose so that water would project down the surface and create a slippery surface. The biggest problem with this toy is that it didnt have any real padding, so kids and adults were basically hurling themselves onto a thin piece of plastic over pretty hard grass. I remember that we had one of these, albeit briefly, and my kid sister skinned her chin when she overshot the end of the plastic. Between 1973 and 1991, seven adults and one teenager reported injuries suffered while using Slip N Slides including neck injuries, bone fractures, quadriplegia, and paraplegia.
The Slip N Slide and related products sold more than 9 million units from 1961 through 1992. The product is intended for children, not adults. According to the 1993 CPSC recall, Because of their weight and height, adults and teenagers who dive onto the water slide may hit and abruptly stop in such a way that could cause permanent spinal cord injury, resulting in quadriplegia or paraplegia. The sliders forward momentum drives the body into the neck and compresses the spinal cord.
My friend Joan absolutely loved this wondrous backyard toy and we would play on it endlessly during the summer. The 

 spin. It was made out of painted metal and was raised from the ground like a merry-go-round. The faster you pushed and pulled the bar, the faster it would spin. I remember that we spun so fast that the entire thing lifted up off the ground. A kid could have easily fallen off and gotten whacked in the head as the thing was still spinning around. Our Whirly-Bird eventually rusted out and my parents tossed it, much to our dismay, as well as Joans.
*Craft Kits*
From the early 70s, super Mod Dip-a-Flower kits were a colorful and crafty kit. I had one of these and lost interest after using it a couple of times. According to the manufacturer, you could make magnificent glasslike, transparent floral bouquets with soft wire and pre-colored formula. The mixture would dry in minutes without heat. I remember that it was very messy and that sharp wire poked out of the ends of the stems. I cannot imagine that the liquid was safe  it likely contained some noxious ingredients.
I cannot believe that I had a resin pouring kit when I was 10 or 11. Making resin casts is a fun and popular craft project that can be done at home. A resin cast is formed when resin and a chemical catalyst are combined to form a hard, plastic-like material. These casts can be customized by pouring resin into molds, adding colors and embedding items to make paperweights and keychains, among other things. I know that my kit was from the Sears Wish Book and I made a paperweight with a silver Mexican coin. I didnt like the results because little air bubbles formed and even back then, I was a perfectionist when it came to arts and crafts projects. I didnt wear a mask or gloves and the 2-part resin mixture was very toxic. These kits are still available today, but are recommended for adults or older kids with adult supervision  and a respirator, gloves, and eye protection.
*Tin Toys*
When I turned 6, I scored the mother of all S&H green stamps toys when my mom redeemed an enormous number of books at Wieboldts for an awesome Chein tin toy roller coaster. This toy never worked correctly and it wound up in the back of my closet. In retrospect, I cannot believe that I was allowed to play with a tin toy with sharp edges, not to mention that the paint likely contained lead. Nevertheless, I wish I had it now, but all I have is a film my dad shot of that birthday and the little roller coaster cars not staying on the track!
From the 1940s-1960s, lithographed metal dollhouses were the dream of many a child. Steel dollhouses were first introduced around 1948 and dominated the 1950s decade, continuing into the 1960s, before being replaced with plastic or wood. Louis Marx was among the manufacturers of these super cool steel houses. Nearly all of the examples I have seen have very sharp edges and would never pass CPSC standards today. Not to mention the fact that some of the accessories were also made of metal and there were many tiny parts that presented a choking hazard for younger children.
Hope your holiday is filled with many a delight. Cheers for a happy, healthy, and toy-filled 2014!

----------

JustPassinThru (05-02-2016),Rickity Plumber (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> These came in the little bags of Fritos. Who remembers this?


That's a lawsuit waiting to happen nowadays

----------


## Daily Bread

> You have no idea how bad I wish I owned one today.


You can buy them , prolly cost you more than your car though .

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Owned a Thingmaker and my neighbors had one of those push pull things that around real fast. 
Those "clackers" we're dangerous too. Sometimes chips would fly off or they didn't hit just right and damn near break your arm or hit you in the head.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Those slip and slide things are the most dangerous . I tried it once and almost split my head open . Gotta do it on grass or dirt

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Those slip and slide things are the most dangerous . I tried it once and almost split my head open . Gotta do it on grass or dirt


 :Thinking:  :Geez:

----------

Kodiak (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I was actually the happiest when I put one of those new fangled generators on my bike so I had a light that didn't need batteries . I was amazed that the thing produced light . I couldn't wait for it to get dark so I could ride at nite.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016),MedicineBow (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Nothing but concrete in the Bronx

----------

Kodiak (05-01-2016),NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I was actually the happiest when I put one of those new fangled generators on my bike so I had a light that didn't need batteries . I was amazed that the thing produced light . I couldn't wait for it to get dark so I could ride at nite.


Awesome. If you know where I can get one , pm me. Can't find any at the local Bike shops. Everything is battery operated.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Owned a Thingmaker and my neighbors had one of those push pull things that around real fast. 
> Those "clackers" we're dangerous too. Sometimes chips would fly off or they didn't hit just right and damn near break your arm or hit you in the head.


Lol

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Nothing but concrete in the Bronx


Lol! Boy no wonder y'all are so tough.

----------


## Kodiak

Remember pogo sticks?  My cousin knocked her two front teeth out with one when she was around 12.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> These came in the little bags of Fritos. Who remembers this?


I collected every one of those dinosaurs.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

These were hot when I was in preschool:

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Remember pogo sticks?  My cousin knocked her two front teeth out with one when she was around 12.


Yup, I remember them.  The tooth issue is probably why these are no long around.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Lol! Boy no wonder y'all are so tough.


Not tough -stupid . I remember the only pool I ever saw was at the rich kids house at the top of the block . I was maybe 10 ft round and 2ft deep . We use to jump off the kids 2nd floor porch into it and get all cut up . Like I said , there was nothing but cement in the Bronx . His old man had it on the cement patio with no padding under it . What did we know , it was the first pool we ever saw . When you dove in you made sure you belly flopped or landed on your ass . I can't recall anybody getting any major damage done .

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Remember pogo sticks?  My cousin knocked her two front teeth out with one when she was around 12.


I could never get the hang of those things .

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Remember pogo sticks?  My cousin knocked her two front teeth out with one when she was around 12.


Loved em!  I go go for miles up and down the street without stopping for hours. Big jumps. Little jumps. Backwards. Lol. The neighborhood kids thought I was nuts. 
Especially  when I was the first kid to sit on the handlebars and pedal and drive my bike backwards. 
Das a site to see, sha. A little kid coming down the street pedaling wide open, sitting backwards.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016),Kodiak (05-01-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Awesome. If you know where I can get one , pm me. Can't find any at the local Bike shops. Everything is battery operated.


I thought those things were common nowadays . The pic I showed has wires but I remember it having the light attached directly to it and at nite you just flipped it down on the wheel .

----------


## Daily Bread

> Loved em!  I go go for miles up and down the street without stopping for hours. Big jumps. Little jumps. Backwards. Lol. The neighborhood kids thought I was nuts. 
> Especially  when I was the first kid to sit on the handlebars and pedal and drive my bike backwards. 
> Das a site to see, sha. A little kid coming down the street pedaling wide open, sitting backwards.


Thought you were nuts?  If they only knew.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I thought those things were common nowadays . The pic I showed has wires but I remember it having the light attached directly to it and at nite you just flipped it down on the wheel .


Yea, I had one like that when I was a kid. Can't hardly find em in the high end bike shops. I don't want it to hook to my road bike. I want to try it on a stationary and test the voltage/ amperage to see the charge rate. I want to try charging different size batteries.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Yup, I remember them.  The tooth issue is probably why these are no long around.


You can still get em . You gotta wear a football helmet when your on them though . Government regulations.

----------


## Kodiak

Another trick that made you cool was playing cards close-pinned to the bike frame so they would hit the spokes.   If you did that today, kids would think you were goofy.

----------

Daily Bread (05-01-2016),Rickity Plumber (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Yea, I had one like that when I was a kid. Can't hardly find em in the high end bike shops. I don't want it to hook to my road bike. I want to try it on a stationary and test the voltage/ amperage to see the charge rate. I want to try charging different size batteries.


Yeah , if you could rig it so it would charge a battery for backup it would be good . You stop peddling and the lite would go out . They must make them . If not I'll go into business with you cause it shouldn't be a problem developing it .

----------


## Daily Bread

> Another trick that made you cool was playing cards close-pinned to the bike frame so they would hit the spokes.   If you did that today, kids would think you were goofy.


Kids nowadays don't know how to ride a bike .

----------

Kodiak (05-01-2016),NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Another trick that made you cool was playing cards close-pinned to the bike frame so they would hit the spokes.   If you did that today, kids would think you were goofy.


I just want all the old baseball cards I destroyed doing that . Let's see 50 Mickey Mantles @$700 each , 100 Pete Roses @$300 each ....... what an idiot I was.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I guess I was fortunate I never blew anything up with my chemistry set like KND but we played with some dangerous toys. I had a Winchester crack barrel .22cal pellet gun. No pumping. No co2. Spring loaded like the Beamons and RWS's. All my friends had Benjamin's. Clack. Clack. Clack. Clack. Too much time and noise. Had a four power scope mounted on it. We ate squirrel often.  

I think the most dangerous "toy" I had was a molten lead bait die caster. I would go to the local full service gas stations and auto shops and collect the used wheel weights. We'd bring em home and melt em down and put a hook and shaft in the different dies and pour the molten lead in to set and cool. We made all our own spinnerbaits. We had to buy spinners and skirts but they were cheap. 

And we never bought those expensive Balsa wood or deep diving baits. We sunk a square wire cage of heavy gauge hog wire off the end of the pier and weighted it down with concrete blocks. At the time this lake was on the Bassmaster tour and heavily fished. If you casted around that cage, you could kiss your lure goodbye. 
Every cupla weeks we would go with two long gig poles and latch on to the cage where we raised it up to the pier and picked all the lures off with a smile every time. 
Poor man's gotta survive.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Another trick that made you cool was playing cards close-pinned to the bike frame so they would hit the spokes.   If you did that today, kids would think you were goofy.


Lolol! Sometimes I would have a whole deck flapping. Nothing else sounds like dat!!

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

I'm sure you guys had or remember water rockets....

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> These came in the little bags of Fritos. Who remembers this?


Trinnity than




Trinnity now


I'm prolly gonna get a few days off for this post .

----------

Kodiak (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm sure you guys had or remember water rockets....


Those were the ultimate . And those things went up high .

----------

Kodiak (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm sure you guys had or remember water rockets....


I had something similar called a Screamin' Mimi. I found a few pics but couldn't save the images on the phone.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Trinnity than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinnity now
> 
> 
> I'm prolly gonna get a few days off for this post .


You'll be alright. You cut off enough of her face. You do have your priorities in order.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## NuYawka



----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Loved em!  I go go for miles up and down the street without stopping for hours. Big jumps. Little jumps. Backwards. Lol. The neighborhood kids thought I was nuts. 
> Especially  when I was the first kid to sit on the handlebars and pedal and drive my bike backwards. 
> Das a site to see, sha. A little kid coming down the street pedaling wide open, sitting backwards.


I practiced that until I became a champ at it!

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

> 


but they don't fall down?

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I don't remember if those had stick on Caps available yet ORR . I do remember the cap rolls  . These guns and bullets , to me anyway, sure we're heavy and felt like they could have been real . I also remember , but never had, the
> Chuck Connors Riflemen Rifle
> 
> This gun was cool too


I had on of the Chuck Conners rifles, do you remember the Mattel six-shooter that actually shot the bullet out of the barrel?  there was a spring in the casing and when you fired the gun, they spring would send the ball out of the barrel.

----------


## NuYawka

> but they don't fall down?


Lol, nope, never did (unless I threw them down the stairs).

----------

Canadianeye (05-02-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Earlier....

Attachment 14627

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

We were sophisticated coon asses. We regularly played croquet. 
Threw horseshoes too. 

<hawk pulling up to his neighbor john on their bikes with sammich in hand>
"pardon me. Do you have any Grey Poupon?"

John,  <reaches in pocket>
"But of course. "

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

image.jpg

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016),NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hot Wheels

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-02-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> 


If they made these now, there would be pressure to make a gender-neutral one. 

Friggin insane.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),Rickity Plumber (05-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

These are some great toys I had growing up. We had air rifles too. Mom took mine away for a while cause I shoved dirt in the barrel and fired it at a neighbor girl. Eeh, what's a little dirt in the eyes anyway?

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Trinnity @Calypso Jones @2cent @Wiser Now
We're not getting too much feedback from the girls. 
What were you girls' favorite toys!

----------

Canadianeye (05-02-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

How many pictures of easy bake ovens and barbie dolls can they post?

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Them easy bake ovens never worked anyway .

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> @Trinnity @Calypso Jones @2cent @Wiser Now
> We're not getting too much feedback from the girls. 
> What were you girls' favorite toys!


We covered it with the guns . Their better with them than we are .

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> How many pictures of easy bake ovens and barbie dolls can they post?


Lord, I got to thinking about the " toy"statement and what @Pepper Belly might come with. 
They should pre thread ban him before he says it.  Lololol!

----------

Pepper Belly (05-06-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Etch a Sketch ! I still sit for hours trying to make a circle with it . I started drinking because of it .

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> How many pictures of easy bake ovens and barbie dolls can they post?




Look at the brainwashing on this one:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Them easy bake ovens never worked anyway .


I dunno bout dat. My youngest neice is six. She always sees me cooking, so she broke out the easy bake and we cooked some cornbread muffins. 

Dont laugh, DB.
I'm cooking some pinto beans and andouille in the slow cooker right now. I have several cookers but this one is an el cheapo from Family Dollar. Fifteen bucks. It's my traveling crock pot. 

 Maximum Cooking heat? 150 watts. Light bulb heat cooking!! Cooks great. 
Even the best large slow cooker I have only gets up to 325 watts.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I dunno bout dat. My youngest neice is six. She always sees me cooking, so she broke out the easy bake and cooked some muffins. 
> 
> Dont laugh, DB.
> I'm cooking some pinto beans and andouille in the slow cooker right now. I have several cookers but this one is an el cheapo from Family Dollar. Fifteen bucks. It's my traveling crock pot. 
> 
>  Maximum Cooking heat? 150 watts. Light bulb cooking!! Cooks great. 
> Even the best large slow cooker I have only gets up to 325 watts.


How many PBRs did you consume while you were waiting ?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Look at the brainwashing on this one:


Mike, I assuming you had a sister or two.  We ain't had nuttin like dat around da house when I was growing up with two brothers.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm sorry but I can't stop looking at the thighs on your bike chick . I'm a thigh guy .

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Mike, I assuming you had a sister or two.  We ain't had nuttin like dat around da house when I was growing up with two brothers.


No, I just looked on the internet.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> How many PBRs did you consume while you were waiting ?


That's the beauty of it all!!!
 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity @Calypso Jones @2cent @Wiser Now
> We're not getting too much feedback from the girls. 
> What were you girls' favorite toys!


Barbie dolls.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

My favorites.   My Terry Lee doll and her trunk full of clothes, Betsy Wetsy, My bike, My dog Lady,  my box full of little dolls and their clothes My sweater sets and felt skirts with the poodle on them...........and fire.

My dad would bring us nifty little things:   gyroscopes, a single pearl necklace, dolls from japan, that magic guillotine that you could stick your finger in and slam down the blade and it wouldn't cut your finger off, balsa wood airplanes and my own little grand piano...kid size.  
Not to mention the little woodie....DON"T.....station wagon peddle car.  We had a whole fleet of cars that we'd line up and play with.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye



----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

This was my favorite...
cf8e9bd36885361e23c45b763db300f4.jpg

----------

Canadianeye (05-02-2016),Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

They weren't fireworks unless they were Black Cat

----------

Canadianeye (05-02-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

Pretty much always as stocking stuffer IIRC. Standard. I had hundreds of them.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My favorites.   My Terry Lee doll and her trunk full of clothes, Betsy Wetsy, My bike, My dog Lady,  my box full of little dolls and their clothes My sweater sets and felt skirts with the poodle on them...........and fire.
> 
> My dad would bring us nifty little things:   gyroscopes, a single pearl necklace, dolls from japan, that magic guillotine that you could stick your finger in and slam down the blade and it wouldn't cut your finger off, balsa wood airplanes and my own little grand piano...kid size.  
> Not to mention the little woodie....DON"T.....station wagon peddle car.  We had a whole fleet of cars that we'd line up and play with.


I still love a good fire. Outdoors or indoors. Nothing is relaxing as watching the flames dance.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I still love a good fire. Outdoors or indoors. Nothing is relaxing as watching the flames dance.


Your right Hawk . That and a glass of your favorite hooch , even on a hot nite , and your blood pressure is none existent.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This was my favorite...
> cf8e9bd36885361e23c45b763db300f4.jpg


I can't really see what that is on the phone but it looks like marbles. My dad who is 85 was a marble champ. He was also a 'top' champ too. That man could spin a top. And loved tops!
He never made it to NYC to face @Daily Bread. Them two would prolly still get along and conspire against me.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I can't really see what that is on the phone but it looks like marbles. My dad who is 85 was a marble champ. He was also a 'top' champ too. That man could spin a top. And loved tops!
> He never made it to NYC to face @Daily Bread. Them two would prolly still get along and conspire against me.


I sadly lost my marbles... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),MedicineBow (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I can't really see what that is on the phone but it looks like marbles. My dad who is 85 was a marble champ. He was also a 'top' champ too. That man could spin a top. And loved tops!
> He never made it to NYC to face @Daily Bread. Them two would prolly still get along and conspire against me.


He sounds like a good man Hawk , Duncan had me going all over the North East with a guy and his girlfriend , both from Texas,in a Red Studebaker Avante . So ya never know I just may have had the pleasure of meeting up with him .  I doubt if he would have talked to me though , that girl from Texas was hot .

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I sadly lost my marbles...


Sometimes its better that way. At least for me. 
A cracked marble is homo purty but it don't roll straight.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

> I had on of the Chuck Conners rifles, do you remember the Mattel six-shooter that actually shot the bullet out of the barrel?  there was a spring in the casing and when you fired the gun, they spring would send the ball out of the barrel.


 No doubt it led to many a boy growing up to become serial killers and thugs.!!

----------

NuYawka (05-02-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

Man, this makes me feel old.

----------



----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Man, this makes me feel old.


I personally think it should make you feel honored.  To remember a simpler time.  Half the things on this thread would probably be banned by some twinkle toed pansy, looking for a reason to legitimize their job, by saying all of these things are dangerous to youth. IMO

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),MedicineBow (05-02-2016),NuYawka (05-03-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> They weren't fireworks unless they were Black Cat


Must have been an east coast thing, they were all Red Devil here on the west coast, at least in California where I grew up....

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Man, this makes me feel old.


Hell,you ain't so old.  I'm so old in all honesty, my first pet was a little dime sized turtle I caught in the coontail grass off the pier  and a free range pigeon who regularly shit on everything including me.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),Kodiak (05-02-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Must have been an east coast thing, they were all Red Devil here on the west coast, at least in California where I grew up....


Something to look into. Prolly the same company. 
Black Cats are legendary in the south and east as far as I know.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),MedicineBow (05-02-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

When will our BLM friends find Black Cats racist? After all, black cats blow shit up.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> How many pictures of easy bake ovens and barbie dolls can they post?


Back when ebay first started, my wife wanted me to put her mint Barbie w/box from 1959 on there.  If I remember right, I think she got close $400 for it, which shocked the hell out of us at the time.  Then the ebay craze kicked in and there were a bunch on there and the values came down.

----------


## Kodiak

> Something to look into. Prolly the same company. 
> Black Cats are legendary in the south and east as far as I know.


Maybe like Hellmans and Best Foods mayonnaise.  Hellmans on the east, Best Foods on the west.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was actually the happiest when I put one of those new fangled generators on my bike so I had a light that didn't need batteries . I was amazed that the thing produced light . I couldn't wait for it to get dark so I could ride at nite.


Oh, yeah.  All the "serious" bikers in my neighborhood...the ones with the newfangled ten-speed bikes from Japan (which were replacing the three-speed "English Racers" prior to that) had those gen-sets.  They actually did work pretty good; and I thought it was great to not have to deal with headlight batteries.

Summers, we were all out and about until well after sundown; often on our bikes...one of us would have a bike light, the rest of us would be "stealth."

These days, you can get an LED light that's as bright as those things, powered by a flat battery that'll last for years.  I have a set on my mountain bike.  Progress...

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Earlier....
> 
> Attachment 14627


We had a neighbor kid who had Model Rocket equipment.

Also...firecrackers.

Things went awry when he got the idea to tie a cherry bomb to the side of a rocket and launch it.  You can imagine...it went up fifty feet and the cherry bomb went off; and the rocket did a right-angle turn and embedded itself in another neighbor's roof.  Still hissing.  

No fire...but it was close.  It was also the end of the rocket set.

Oddly, it wasn't the end of the firecrackers.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Maybe like Hellmans and Best Foods mayonnaise.  Hellmans on the east, Best Foods on the west.


Lololol. !
I was thinkin' the same shit.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (05-02-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Oh, yeah.  All the "serious" bikers in my neighborhood...the ones with the newfangled ten-speed bikes from Japan (which were replacing the three-speed "English Racers" prior to that) had those gen-sets.  They actually did work pretty good; and I thought it was great to not have to deal with headlight batteries.
> 
> Summers, we were all out and about until well after sundown; often on our bikes...one of us would have a bike light, the rest of us would be "stealth."
> 
> These days, you can get an LED light that's as bright as those things, powered by a flat battery that'll last for years.  I have a set on my mountain bike.  Progress...


I put one of those generator lights on my old Monarch bicycle when I was a kid.   It seemed like I had to peddle twice as hard to go the same speed.  The damn thing acted like a brake to an 11 year old when it was on.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> These came in the little bags of Fritos. Who remembers this?


Me.

I never collected them.  I think i gave them away.

I'd have a bag of Fritos in my lunch sack about twice a week.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I put one of those generator lights on my old Monarch bicycle when I was a kid.   It seemed like I had to peddle twice as hard to go the same speed.  The damn thing acted like a brake to an 11 year old when it was on.


I never had one.  A friend of my older brother, quite worldly at 16 and something of a ladies' man...about town after dark a lot...had one.  He swore it didn't add to the effort in riding.  He had a Raleigh ten-speed...which was rare.  Raleigh, the original English bicycle company, was sliding downhill and was reduced to copying the Japanese bikes by then.

Neither did a friend of mine, who had a new Japanese bike, a Concord.  Never heard of it before or since; but it had a Shimano gearset - which we never heard of either, but which is now industry-standard.  He had the generator and said the same.

But then, those guys were proud of their rides.  Me...I was on a cheap Huffy three-speed I won as a top-performing paperboy.

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> Lololol. !
> I was thinkin' the same shit.


LOL...........great minds think alike.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Daily Bread

> Oh, yeah.  All the "serious" bikers in my neighborhood...the ones with the newfangled ten-speed bikes from Japan (which were replacing the three-speed "English Racers" prior to that) had those gen-sets.  They actually did work pretty good; and I thought it was great to not have to deal with headlight batteries.
> 
> Summers, we were all out and about until well after sundown; often on our bikes...one of us would have a bike light, the rest of us would be "stealth."
> 
> These days, you can get an LED light that's as bright as those things, powered by a flat battery that'll last for years.  I have a set on my mountain bike.  Progress...



Your right JPT , they were standard equipment on those black English racers . Thanks for the memories .

----------


## Daily Bread

Hey Hawk - I really want to thank you for starting this thread . It got us off the political crap that really has got us going at each other . It's gotta stop . We're here because we're friends as far as I'm concerned and lately I've been saying crap and dismissing other people's opinions . It's time to stop this arguing over people that don't even know our names and never will . 
Let's face it we're here because it's becoming an extended family . 
I'm that crazy uncle no one wants to talk about . On with the thread .

----------

2cent (05-03-2016),FirstGenCanadian (05-02-2016),JustPassinThru (05-02-2016),NuYawka (05-03-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I never had one.  A friend of my older brother, quite worldly at 16 and something of a ladies' man...about town after dark a lot...had one.  He swore it didn't add to the effort in riding.  He had a Raleigh ten-speed...which was rare.  Raleigh, the original English bicycle company, was sliding downhill and was reduced to copying the Japanese bikes by then.
> 
> Neither did a friend of mine, who had a new Japanese bike, a Concord.  Never heard of it before or since; but it had a Shimano gearset - which we never heard of either, but which is now industry-standard.  He had the generator and said the same.
> 
> But then, those guys were proud of their rides.  Me...I was on a cheap Huffy three-speed I won as a top-performing paperboy.


Raleigh made the best road bike back in the day. I had a steel one I gave away never realizing the value or worth of an original  made in the UK. 
Huffy was also a great , dependable brand. 
Schwinn ruled when I was a kid but all these things got outsourced to China long before nafta. 
No one could turn a profit in the bike business after about 1965. 
Now, cycling is big business. High end is my recommendation for anyone serious but in reality you can go to Wally World and buy a really good(too heavy for long rides) dependable bike for $100 dollars. 
They have a great selection, even in a small town like this.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I think Raliegh was the only English Racer available when I was a kid . It was a good bike

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hey Hawk - I really want to thank you for starting this thread . It got us off the political crap that really has got us going at each other . It's gotta stop . We're here because we're friends as far as I'm concerned and lately I've been saying crap and dismissing other people's opinions . It's time to stop this arguing over people that don't even know our names and never will . 
> Let's face it we're here because it's becoming an extended family . 
> I'm that crazy uncle no one wants to talk about . On with the thread .


Oui, vous Nonk Foux!!!

Et merci beaucoup, mes ami.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Oui, vous Nonk Foux!!!
> 
> Et merci beaucoup, mes ami.


God I love it when you talk French ! No Homo

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Raleigh made the best road bike back in the day. I had a steel one I gave away never realizing the value or worth of an original  made in the UK. 
> Huffy was also a great , dependable brand. 
> Schwinn ruled when I was a kid but all these things got outsourced to China long before nafta. 
> No one could turn a profit in the bike business after about 1965. 
> Now, cycling is big business. High end is my recommendation for anyone serious but in reality you can go to Wally World and buy a really good(too heavy for long rides) dependable bike for $100 dollars. 
> They have a great selection, even in a small town like this.


I think your memories about Huffy are misplaced.

There was a pecking order among bicycles.  Raleigh was...something to dream of.  Jerry, my brother's friend, had worked and saved for a Raleigh.  Kids didn't just GET them.

Schwinn was the tank - the _uber_ quality brand.  The auto equivalent would have been, say, Oldsmobile.  They weren't flashy or trendy...and they WERE heavy - but they were built right.  

My dad believed in Schwinns for us kids.  That was all we got, until he hit hard times, and I won that Huffy.

Huffy...was the lower tier of the Name Brands.  It was there; it was higher up than Sears or Western Flyer...or MTD, which was just breaking into the garbage-bike field.  But it wasn't anything to write home about.

The Schwinn "Racer" models, IIRC, were actually made by Raleigh or BSA in England FOR Schwinn.  They were lighter and had nothing in common with other Schwinns.

And the new ultra-lightweight Japanese bikes?  We didn't know what to make of them.  Riding one, though...24 pounds or so...you felt like you were on a magic carpet.

...Bike helmets.  UNHEARD of.  We all had pile-ups on our bikes; and we wore the bruises and cuts.  When a gash was deep and there was a lot of blood...we had something to talk about for a couple of days.

Only one serious injury I remember.  Every last week in August, there would be a fair in our city park, which was across the street from my house...our neighborhood.  It was two weeks in preparation.  They'd have a huge (my memory) raised bandstand; about four and a half feet off the ground.

It would be stored in pieces behind the city DPD garage; and then taken out and set up in the week leading to the fair.

It was the week before; and the pieces were there.  There were step-sets up to the stand level, of course; and also a ramp for animals and wheeled stuff...no, not cars; but...I don't recall what.  I remember beauty queens used to use the ramp to not wrinkle their gowns.

Anyway...the city crew just dropped the ramp off on the grass not far from where the stand would be set up.  We're all there with our bikes; and a new kid - who lived two miles away, a stranger - was with us.

Someone dared him to take his banana-bike and ride up the ramp and off it...like Evel Knievel.  He took the dare.

What happened was pretty messy.  He wasn't going very fast when he got to the top and over the edge; the bike flipped; I don't remember if he was on it or it on him; but he broke his clavicle.   He left on the meat wagon, and that was the last time we saw him.  Grounded, probably; and told to stay in his own neighborhood where he belonged.

I remember the two miles, because my mother, the closest grownup we knew, got drafted as fire-department caller and then had to run the bicycle to his family's house.  He was a ways off his route, no question.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016),Old Ridge Runner (05-03-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I never had one.  A friend of my older brother, quite worldly at 16 and something of a ladies' man...about town after dark a lot...had one.  He swore it didn't add to the effort in riding.  He had a Raleigh ten-speed...which was rare.  Raleigh, the original English bicycle company, was sliding downhill and was reduced to copying the Japanese bikes by then.
> 
> Neither did a friend of mine, who had a new Japanese bike, a Concord.  Never heard of it before or since; but it had a Shimano gearset - which we never heard of either, but which is now industry-standard.  He had the generator and said the same.
> 
> But then, those guys were proud of their rides.  Me...I was on a cheap Huffy three-speed I won as a top-performing paperboy.


I'm not sure what they called the steel frames back then but for many years now they are referred to as Chrome-alloy. If you see that on a bike its a steel frame. It will be heavy. 

Shimano is the derailer of today. There are many classes and models of derailers. Very dependable for road or mountain bikes. Steel, aluminum or composite frames. I use Shimano on my current road bike and mountain bike. Even the low end bikes are usually equipped with Shimano shifters of a lower quality but always function well. 

I still won't buy a Shimano reel though. I still swear by the old Abu-Garcia Ambassador reels.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> God I love it when you talk French ! No Homo


Translate: 
Yes, you are uncle crazy. 
And Many thanks, my friend.

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm not sure what they called the steel frames back then but for many years now they are referred to as Chrome-alloy. If you see that on a bike its a steel frame. It will be heavy. 
> 
> I
> Shimano is the derailer of today. There are many classes and models of derailers. Very dependable for road or mountain bikes. Steel, aluminum or composite frames. I use Shimano on my current road bike and mountain bike. Even the low end bikes are usually equipped with Shimano shifters of a lower quality but always function well. 
> 
> I still won't buy a Shimano reel though. I still swear by the old Abu-Garcia Ambassador reels.


I use a Shimano on one of my surf sticks but I don't like the bail . I've got a Penn that's more reliable.

----------



----------


## 2cent

Didn't have time to reply when Hawk mentioned my name.  Hope y'all don't mind my coming late to the party - and jumping ahead.  A dangerous sport.

When little, I had cap guns I was supremely proud of - specially 'cuz nobody had a double holster quite like mine!  Scooters - the manual kind; roller skates w/keys; those Disney toys that "walked" downhill, (from cereal boxes?).  Of course w/8 kids we had near every board game imaginable; and who can forget marbles and hoola hoops?  Of course, too, I went through the Barbie Doll stage.
When 10, my pride and joy was my Stingray bicycle I got for Christmas - much like the one in the pic Trin posted, only green w/a sprarkley silver seat.
My dad built my old brother and sisters a go-cart that looked exactly like a Model-T.
I drooled and dreamed for an electric race car set.  My sister (accidentally) broke it the day I finally got it.  I was heart broke.
My dad was an iron worker, so we had some cool outdoors toys.  One of those 4-seaters that you sit on and pump from opposite sides so it goes in circles.  We put it on a hill to make it more interesting.
He also brought us home a very original, but simple toy.  I'll see if I can describe it.  It was just two metal rings, (4 or 5 ft. in diameter?  Maybe not that big) with 4 bars connecting one side to the other.  2 people stood on either side of the wheel; feet on 1 bar, hands reaching up for the other.  A little momentum, and before ya knew it, you were rolling down the yard.  Or, you could do it alone by straddling the inside.  It was a blast!  

Now I'll quit being rude, and go see what fun y'all had growing up!

----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> You have the honor to be acquainted to the U.S.Duncan top champion until some bastard from California beat me on TV in Central Park . I was signing autographs for that one .


Wow.  I'm impressed!

Y'all are reminding me of stuff I'd forgotten.  Like, yes, the envied Duncan Yoyo, Operation, (dang I wish I'd have taken better care of mine!  $465?!  Ouch.)
Tinker toys, Lincoln Logs, Trouble, and who can forget Kooties!

Great stuff!

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> No doubt it led to many a boy growing up to become serial killers and thugs.!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

My family was so poor all I had to play with as a child was twigs and pebbles (and what I could steal from the neighbor kids)

----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My family was so poor all I had to play with as a child was twigs and pebbles (and what I could steal from the neighbor kids)


In all honesty , I think the most favorite toys I had were an old spoon and a hill of dirt. On occasion a Tonka truck. Oh the engineering feats I could design with that spoon. 
..Tunnels
..aqueducts complete with little dams along the way. 
..mountains

----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2016),NuYawka (05-03-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> Hey Hawk - I really want to thank you for starting this thread . It got us off the political crap that really has got us going at each other . It's gotta stop . We're here because we're friends as far as I'm concerned and lately I've been saying crap and dismissing other people's opinions . It's time to stop this arguing over people that don't even know our names and never will . 
> Let's face it we're here because it's becoming an extended family . 
> I'm that crazy uncle no one wants to talk about . On with the thread .


Agreed. 

I've noticed tempers amongst us all have shortened a bit over the past few months. I think it's mainly because of Trump, and I really think he's had a divisive impact on all of us Conservatives here and across the Country. 

Whether that's been his plan or not; time shall tell.

----------


## Wiser Now

I remember three dolls. One was a Ballerina doll that could be posed. The other two were baby dolls. One I named "Cynthia", the name my birth mother had given me. That irritated my adoptive mom greatly. The other was simply "Baby dolly". I loved paper dolls. and I even had a set of Girl Scout paper dolls that featured the uniform of every country where Scouting was active. They magically disappeared (into the trash, I'm sure) during a move. I had a bike, roller skates, and games. The real toy was my brother's complete Lionel train set. I liked it better than he did. Ditto the Lincoln Logs. I still want a log house.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Agreed. 
> 
> I've noticed tempers amongst us all have shortened a bit over the past few months. I think it's mainly because of Trump, and I really think he's had a divisive impact on all of us Conservatives here and across the Country. 
> 
> Whether that's been his plan or not; time shall tell.


Maybe it has all to do with our plan . We've been holding our beliefs in a locked box for too long . If it wasn't Trump , the marked guy would be Cruz . This was  inevitable

----------


## 2cent

Dang it!  Lost a post.  Urgh!

----------


## Canadianeye

> Dang it!  Lost a post.  Urgh!


You got posts when you were a kid? Cool!

----------


## 2cent

My daughter was VERY into Barbies.  Her dad built her a Barbie Doll house - completely to scale - exactly as any real home is built; complete with framing, drywall, paint, textured ceilings, and electricity to run the ceiling light fans.

It was a Dutch Colonial, about 4 ft high, a front patio w/doors; you played w/it from the back.  Two rooms below; two above, complete w/stairs, and an 'upper level' - an "attic."  The kitchen had a sink, wood flooring; the rest was carpeted.

Her grandma knitted coverings for all all the framed furniture:  Couches, end tables, coffee tables, bed linens, and lamps.  She even tatted doilies for the furniture.  Absolutely magnificent!
(Back in '95 or so it was estimated at $5000.  I wouldn't take a million for it.)

Oh, but what fun!  The "Teacher doll"  complete w/her school room and "students."- all the desks and the whole nine yards.  A laundry room, complete with 'real working' washer and dryer.  A splendid bedroom; living room and kitchen; vacuum cleaners that 'really worked'; Bless, it was special.

I think she was the only little girl who had a Barbie Doll House that was actually built to scale for Barbies.

----------

Wiser Now (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You got posts when you were a kid? Cool!


What do you mean "when you were a kid"?  He's still a kid!!!

----------

Canadianeye (05-03-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> What do you mean "when you were a kid"?  He's still a kid!!!


He's a "she"!
But you can bet, this thread "makes me feel like a kid again!"

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> In all honesty , I think the most favorite toys I had were an old spoon and a hill of dirt. On occasion a Tonka truck. Oh the engineering feats I could design with that spoon. 
> ..Tunnels
> ..aqueducts complete with little dams along the way. 
> ..mountains


Truthfully,  I did not have a lot of manufactured toys when I was a child.  However, my imagination could turn the most mundane things into the most fun.  I remember once all I had was a tin cover to a box of some sort and a few dominoes.  That tin cover became a ship and the dominoes were cargo.  I would move those dominoes all over the living room floor and pick up and deliver freight.  Now, some 65 years later I am still moving ships all over the world picking up and delivery freight!!

I wonder if toys today stimulate the mental processes of children enough.  Now, everything is just exactly what it appears to be and all the imagination is automatic.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> He's a "she"!
> But you can bet, this thread "makes me feel like a kid again!"



Ok, she is still a kid!!

I still have toys, its just that now they are more expensive!  I have a sailboat, a model railroad and a 10 inch Dobsonian telescope.  All things I wanted as a child but could never have.

----------

Canadianeye (05-03-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Maybe it has all to do with our plan . We've been holding our beliefs in a locked box for too long . If it wasn't Trump , the marked guy would be Cruz . This was  inevitable


No, I don't think so.

Lies divide.

I know many don't agree with me...but...an honest broker doesn't divide like this.  He may drive the Left to insanity; but rational people don't turn one on the other.  Even in 2008...the McCainiacs weren't turning on the others, or verse visa.

But untruths and slanders and the like, do it.

I'm frankly tired of arguing this point.  The damage is done - even if Trump dropped dead, his lies lie there like fresh turds, stinking up the election.  It's DONE - and that's exactly what he got in there to do.

Deal with it.  Our future is dark; but for the moment there is plenty of food and the sun is shining; life is still good in many ways...

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

President Donald Trump

Get used to it.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I had a Mr. Potato Head set. One time I dressed up this tater. When my dad got home, he examined it carefully. He told me I did a good job and it looked like the 'head' of the local NAACP.

----------

